# suche jemanden zum zusammen lvln



## Myrima (13. Oktober 2014)

Das neue Addon steht bevor ... und ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann um noch vorher schnell was hochziehen zu können

 

AM liebsten wäre mir Allianz .. wunschserver ist blackmoore würde mich aber auch überreden lassen wo anderst zu spielen.

 

Interesse? PN an mich einfach ))

 

zu mir bin 25 jahre alt und zocke eig fast den ganzen tag sobald ich von der arbeit / schule zu hause bin


----------

